

Show HN: Save hours of Googling - student loan hacks CHRONICLED - joelrandyblake
http://www.studentloancheatsheet.com/

======
aarondf
Hang on, a cheat sheet to not paying your student loans? Didn't you (we!) sign
up for those loans and agree to pay them? Aren't they our responsibility? This
feels like a complete cop-out. The "secret" to getting out of debt is hard
work and living on a budget. This is gross.

see:
[http://www.daveramsey.com/show/home/?snid=show](http://www.daveramsey.com/show/home/?snid=show)

~~~
joelrandyblake
Hi Aaron, you're right - clarification is necessary here. This is not a
resource for ducking financial responsibility, but rather for capitalizing on
existing assistance programs. Many people are not aware that their job,
community service efforts, or income level (just a few examples) qualifies
them for much needed aid. The same way we should be educated on tax
deductions, I believe everyone should understand their options for easing the
burden of student loan debt.

Big Dave Ramsey fan, thanks for the comment!

